
Gravitational Wave Kicks Monster Black Hole Out of Galactic Core - wonderous
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2017/gravitational-wave-kicks-monster-black-hole-out-of-galactic-core
======
epberry
All I can think about is any life that was (emphasis on past tense) on that
"side" of the galaxy when the gravitational wave that dislodged 3C 186 whipped
through. It's all gone now right? Seems we are pretty lucky to have this rock
stay in more or less the same place, unperturbed by galactic events, for 4.5
billion years. Doesn't matter if you're a multiplantary species if a
gravitational wave strong enough to move a supermassive blackhole comes
through.

------
kevinastone
duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13958655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13958655)

------
mkagenius
So much energy out there in the space -- yet humans have so little

~~~
jacquesm
We have plenty. It's raining soup, all we have is forks.

